# FIFA 15 PS4 stottert auch nach Patch, Konsole schuld?



## Hard2Met (22. Oktober 2014)

Also vor dem Patch stotterte FIFA 15 alle paar Minuten im Offline Modus. Nach dem Patch ist es deutlich besser geworden aber dieses Stottern/Ruckeln tritt doch ab und zu auf. Meine Frage dazu: Liegt es ausschließlich nur am Spiel oder muss ich die Schuld bei meiner 4er Playstation suchen. Wenn ja, soll ich tauschen oder kann ich das überhaupt? Wie kleinlich darf man sein oder muss ich damit leben?
Ich muss auch sagen das ich natürlich alles genau beobachte und vielleicht jemand anderem gar nicht auffällt oder egal ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die PS4 ist nur dann "schuld" wenn es bei allen anderen Spielen auch ruckelt.
Allerdings würde ich dann mal den Luftstrom der Konsole überprüfen, denn manche stellen ihre PS4 ja in den letzten Winkel des Schrankes, und wundern sich dann warum es ruckelt... 
FIFA 15 macht auf so ziemlich jeder Plattform seine Schwierigkeiten, guck doch mal hier im EA-Forum, da gibt es bereits einige "Lösungen" für das Problem:
PS4 / Xbox One Allgemein : EA-Foren


----------



## Hard2Met (22. Oktober 2014)

Meine Playstation steht frei und bekommt wie ich denke genug Lust, glaube nicht das der SAT Receiver der daneben steht den Luftstrom hindert *g*. Naja ich habe bis jetzt nur kurz infamous second son ausprobiert, da kommen auch ab und zu Ruckler vor. Aber da soll es auch ''normal'' sein. Müßte mal andere Spiele ausprobieren.


----------



## addicTix (22. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht sind es ja Nachladeruckler oder sowas ? 
Soweit ich weiß ist die standard HDD der PS4 nicht die schnellste


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist die Schuld vom Spiel, das ruckelt extrem, als Lösung musst Du Dir 2 Accounts herstellen und im Spiel wechseln.
Der Nachteil:

Um online zu spielen musst Du für jedes Account Playstation Plus kaufen.

Das Problem gibt es aktuell nur in der Playstation 4 Version und EA hat es noch immer nicht geschafft das zu lösen, die Schwierigkeiten gibt es seit der Demo, ein Freund von mir dreht schon am Rad wegen diesem Bug.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Schon mal das hier ausprobiert?
-> FIFA 15: Lösung für das Lag-Problem auf der PS4


----------



## Hard2Met (23. Oktober 2014)

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Nein habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert da ich es ja im Offline Modus habe, also wenn mein Modem ausgeschaltet ist. Wie schon erwähnt ist es nach dem neuen Patch viel besser geworden aber nicht ganz weg. Ich denke auch das es eher am Spiel liegt aber was ich seltsam finde ist das es 2 Freunde von mir nicht haben oder zumindest wär es mir bei ihnen nicht aufgefallen.
Kann vielleicht auch an der Festplatte liegen wie auch schon erwähnt. Mir kommt vor ober die PS4 kurz laden würde, naja.


----------



## addicTix (23. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Der Nachteil:
> Um online zu spielen musst Du für jedes Account Playstation Plus kaufen.


 
Gute Marketing Strategie um noch ein paar mehr Playstation Plus Abos zu verkaufen


'Ne Sauerei was sich EA erlaubt. Ich weiß schon warum ich die Spiele mittlerweile meide..
Deine 2 Freunde, sind das RL Freunde oder Freunde die du beim spielen kennen gelernt hast ? Falls ersteres, könntest du ja mal bei einen von beiden vorbeifahren und dir das selbst mal anschauen. 
Ein Kollege meinte mal zu mir, bei ihm würde GTA 5 vollkommen flüssig auf der PS3 laufen und zwar in jeder Situation. Bei mir hats oftmals geruckelt bis zum abwinken. Als ich bei ihm war und mir das mal angeschaut habe: Genau das selbe ruckeln usw.
Manchen fällt sowas halt mehr auf und manchen weniger


----------



## RavionHD (23. Oktober 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Gute Marketing Strategie um noch ein paar mehr Playstation Plus Abos zu verkaufen
> 
> 
> 'Ne Sauerei was sich EA erlaubt. Ich weiß schon warum ich die Spiele mittlerweile meide..
> ...


 
Das ist ein RL Freund, ich war schon bei ihm, es ruckelt schon im Menü, und zwar unspielbar, er muss dann im Menü (im Ultimate Menü) seine Accounts wechseln damit es wieder läuft.


----------



## Hard2Met (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja stimmt, ich gehöre zu denjenigen (Kranken *g*) der darauf achtet oder dem sowas gleich auffällt.


----------

